# How many african peacocks in a 80 gallon?



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to african cichlids, and would like to know how many full grow male peacocks could I comfortably house in a 80 gallon tank? The dimensions of the tank is 44" x 16.5"(approximately) x 25". I am wanting this to be a show tank with only males.

Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a couple of excellent articles from the folks at Cichlid Forum.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/all-male_malawi.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php

--
Paul


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Those are really help links. Thank you for the info .


----------

